# Do I tell my college that I have Ibs



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not on the disability thing and I don't plan on going on it. So should I tell my college and my professors that I have ibs. If so, what should I say?


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

tell just teachers u might need to run to bathroom without expalnation


----------

